# any tips to take care a pregnant mommy?



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

hi all, anyone has any tips to share on taking care of a pregnant mommy? 

her tummy is growing, can see she is now starting to have some hard time getting out from her cage. 
her time running on her wheel is getting lesser, sometimes i didn't even see any poop on it. pregnant mom exercise less?
she used to run around when i let her out from her cage, nowadays, she will just hiding near a corner. Is this normal?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you know when she got pregnant? If you do, count 35 days from the first day she was with a male. That's her earliest due date. Count 50 days from the last day she was with the male. That's the latest due date, though she'd probably give birth before then. If she's close to her earliest due date (7 days before it), you'll want to take out her wheel, even if she's running less anyway. Having the wheel in could encourage her to run instead of attending to her babies. Try to limit handling as well, especially if she's getting huffy or antisocial. Make sure her bedding is something like Carefresh, wooden shavings, etc. You won't be able to clean the cage completely until the babies are weaned, but if you have her on something like shavings, you can take out dirty handfuls after the babies are 2 weeks old, if mom is okay with it. Make sure she has a nesting area that's big enough to share with a few babies. And as she starts getting close to the due date, be cautious when going to check on her, in case there's babies. 

I'm not a breeder, just been on here awhile and read a lot.  So if any breeders contradict some of my info, follow their advice instead.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

hi kelsey. how to limit handling? she will be out of her cage for her treats (boiled salmon cubes and dry mealties) daily. should i change this?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I know (again, not a breeder) a daily check-over time to say hi to her, give some treats and make sure she looks okay is probably fine. I think the main thing is not keeping her out for a long time, like an hour or more. Treats, check her over, then back to bed. I'm sure a breeder will come to clarify on how they do things though.  I'm just kind of going off what I read, and every situation is different.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How far along is she?

If she is less then a week away take out the wheel and switch her to carefresh if she isn't already on it, and cut some FLEECE strips for her to nest in, make sure she has babycat 34 or another kitten food BUT it must be good and have high fat. The day she gives birth have 1/4 of a smoothie Tums crushed and put onto her food. Make sure she's in a quiet room with no disturbing activities or sounds. Are you prepareed incase she doesn't make it or doesn't accept the babies? You should stop handling her a week before her due date and just leave her alone. My female is pregnant atm and this is what I was told.

How are you going to pay for vet bills if she needs a c-section? And how are you going to care for or.sell the babies?


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> As far as I know (again, not a breeder) a daily check-over time to say hi to her, give some treats and make sure she looks okay is probably fine. I think the main thing is not keeping her out for a long time, like an hour or more. Treats, check her over, then back to bed. I'm sure a breeder will come to clarify on how they do things though.  I'm just kind of going off what I read, and every situation is different.


yes, she will only out for maybe 10-15min nowadays. 
before she is pregnant, after her salmon and mealties, i will let he roaming roaming in my living. Now, what she do after treats is heading straight to her favorite corner and anti-social. I will normally put her back to the cage nowadays if she hiding at the corner.



SpiritWolves1 said:


> How far along is she?
> 
> If she is less then a week away take out the wheel and switch her to carefresh if she isn't already on it, and cut some FLEECE strips for her to nest in, make sure she has babycat 34 or another kitten food BUT it must be good and have high fat. The day she gives birth have 1/4 of a smoothie Tums crushed and put onto her food. Make sure she's in a quiet room with no disturbing activities or sounds. Are you prepareed incase she doesn't make it or doesn't accept the babies? You should stop handling her a week before her due date and just leave her alone. My female is pregnant atm and this is what I was told.
> 
> How are you going to pay for vet bills if she needs a c-section? And how are you going to care for or.sell the babies?


Vet service is not common and lacking for the good vet in my area. she has her hay bedding in box. and thanks for the note that she need fats now. 
for he babies, depends on how many babies she give birth. Will consider both options.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

her daily activities now are eat and sleep. She seems bored after i remove her wheel, so i gave her a ping pong ball. 

her behavior changed too, not as tame and close to me as previous, but i guess this is pretty normal right?


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Can i bathe her? usually i will bath them once a week, but i haven't bathe her for few weeks now.

also, she is having lot of hay in her sleeping box. But all the hay are being push away to 1 side ans she sleep at the other corner, is this normal? 

her daily activities now is still eat, sleep, lazying around.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

just now suddenly she left her cage for the 1st time since this 3 weeks to linger around (normally i will open the cage door when i am home). surprise me and i decide to make her a salmon cube as treat (2nd time for today)
haha


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

my lady is till not giving birth. her last day with male hedgehog was 24Sep. let's consider 24Sep was the 1st day of pregnancy, today 11/9 is her 46 days of pregnancy? it this still normal? 
i understand their pregnancy is around 35-50 days, but i am still worry about her.

sometime i do suspect is she just gaining weight and become chubby girl? her weight is about 320g as last weighting on Wed for her age of 5months. Her appetite slidely drop but not significantly.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's been 46 days, it sounds like it's starting to be likely she's not pregnant. I would still wait until the 50 day mark to say absolutely not though. It's probably for the best if she's not pregnant, with her age though - under 6 months is too young for a first litter, so at least she's healthy and safe if she's not pregnant.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> If it's been 46 days, it sounds like it's starting to be likely she's not pregnant. I would still wait until the 50 day mark to say absolutely not though. It's probably for the best if she's not pregnant, with her age though - under 6 months is too young for a first litter, so at least she's healthy and safe if she's not pregnant.


thanks Kelsey.. let's pray for it ")


----------

